# New pictures of Dino



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The picture I had up on NCMR is almost as bad as some of Debs ( :shocked: )  

He got goomed this morning so for at least the next couple of hours, the little bugger looks somewhat presentable...

The girls with the mobil groomer that we use just say he is a doll to work with. He is very calm, does shake or get upset... he is very easy to groom. However... taking a picture is ENTIRELY something ELSE!! LOL!! He just wiggles, comes over to lick my face, and rolls over on his back... but I sort of figured you didn't want me to take a picture of his... err... hmmm.... well, you know what I mean. Seriously, this took 20 frickin minutes to get these 3 pictures...


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That is second picture is my favorite!!! His face looks so sweet in it :wub: Great pictures!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awww, crud!!! Now I'm bummed, as no matter how crappy the pics I gave to Mary,
I could count on you to out crap mine. :HistericalSmiley: 

Now you come up with these fabulous pics of my sweet Dino. I'm telling Mary I took them :smrofl: 

I absolutely love that second pic. Wow, what a doll baby he is.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, he is soooooooooooooo cute :wub: look at his coat, looks so soft :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: his a little cutie :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are great photos!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: OMG Dino is soooooooo adorable :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

he is too cute..he will get snatched up in no time!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, he's so cute.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, with those photos, Dino will have a new home in no time. He sure cleans up nice.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG!!! He is sooooo cute!! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Steve!!! I'm so proud of you!!! Great pics of Dino!!! It is obvious that you and Peg have done an amazing job of making him feel secure and loved.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is so cute. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He is adorable, Steve. You got some really cute pics, there. Especially the second one - I want to scoop him up and smother him in kisses!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a cutie :wub: I love the second picture, what a sweet face he has :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: those last two pictures are adorable. How old is he?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is a handsome fella!!! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, what an absolutely adorable :wub: little guy!!!!!! He's irresistible - how could anyone give him up??


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*SQUUUEEEAAALLL!!!!!* Fabulous!! What a doll!! Steve, those pics just leap off the screen at you. It may have taken 20 minutes, but oh so worth it!!! He will be absolutely irresistible. You and Peg are doing a great job!!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 9 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617655


> :wub: those last two pictures are adorable. How old is he?[/B]


Dino is 7 years old, but behaves like a little puppy.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Those pictures of him are great! That 2nd one is way too cute. :wub: I'm sure he won't have to wait much longer until he finds his new home. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, what a sweet little guy! Great pictures!!! (finally  ).....

Man, he looks so tiny! I agree with everyone else, he'll be snatched up by some great family quickly!


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

I am very interested in this little guy. do you know about how old Dino is? I live in Salt Lake and would come to AZ to pick up. please let me know as soon as possible he is just adorable!


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello again
I just read the previous post that Dino is 7yrs old. Perfect! I have to ask do you know if he has any health problems, that you know of. I will wait to hear from you, he is so adorable
thanks again


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (dmarie @ Aug 10 2008, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617961


> I am very interested in this little guy. do you know about how old Dino is? I live in Salt Lake and would come to AZ to pick up. please let me know as soon as possible he is just adorable![/B]



Dino's birthday is 6/5/01.

We have a daughter and son in law and two grandson's who just moved to Salt Lake City the first of July. John is a doctor in the eye institute a the University.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (dmarie @ Aug 10 2008, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617969


> Hello again
> I just read the previous post that Dino is 7yrs old. Perfect! I have to ask do you know if he has any health problems, that you know of. I will wait to hear from you, he is so adorable
> thanks again[/B]



No health problems at all.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve,

Hopefully you found a match :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I sure hope so. Dino is so cute I just can't have another one now. Steve has to keep ahead of Deb by placing them rather than keeping. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What a cute face! He is just precious!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG he is adorable!!!! What a happy looking boy!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What a wonderful little boy!!!!
Second picture is our favorite also. You can just see how happy he is, those beautiful eyes just smile.


----------

